# why do we get such small avatar space?



## tarabos (Nov 26, 2002)

i've seen a lot of v-bulletin forums with these gigantic avatars on them. now stuff like that is out of control, and i realize that there are bandwith issues, but maybe they could be a little bigger...like 10x10 pixels bigger or so?

doesn't hurt to ask...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2002)

Size is currently set at 70x70. 20kb file size max.

Started out with I think a 40x40 limit.  I've bumped it up a few times as I check things out.

Biggest issue isn't really the dimensions, as the file size.   get a thread with alot of graphics in it, and it takes a while for the dialup folks.


----------



## tarabos (Nov 26, 2002)

right...i'm sure it's possible to keep the file size restriction but increase the actual dimensions...corrrect?

jim kelly needs to know


----------



## Elfan (Nov 26, 2002)

Ya as one of those dial up folks, lots of large custom avatars + ads + smiley and such + attached files + long threads = SLOW load.  I've seen other boards that are just covered in costum pics; its icky. 

Martial Talk on the other hand...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2002)

I try to balance the loads and such.  The dimentions can be increased, I'll have to play with it a bit and see.  Its also an aestetic thing.  I've been on a few boards that have no limits, and a few folks have -huge- avatars....makes things look like crap.

File size is firm, but let me play a bit and I'll see what'll fit ok.  Might be a while though, as I've got a lot on the front burner at the moment.

:asian:


----------

